# Now, what is your fursona's best Heavenly Virtue?



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 25, 2019)

The Heavenly Virtues are basically the opposite of the Deadly Sins: chastity, temperance, charity, diligence, patience, kindness, and humility. (They don't get the same press as the Deadly Sins do, huh?)

Tallow's kind of a degenerate, but at the very least she's diligent about her work and patient with people.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 25, 2019)

Patience and diligence for sure.


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kindness, I would say. Sabby is (mostly) very friendly!
On a side note I just looked up "chastity because I didn't know what it meant so wow that's what I get for having the guts to look up the definition of a word outside of incognito mode haha


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 26, 2019)

For Fern, who's basically just me, eh, probably humility?
For the other two it's easier.
Nyro and Thatcher would both be chastity because they're both asexual, lol (and I mean asexual to the more extreme side)


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 26, 2019)

Patience. He plays the longest games.

Also, he's a hunter. definitly patience, and propably dilligence too.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 26, 2019)

For Ra'ara, definitely patience and kindness. That being said, he doesn't tolerate people who harm those who are defenseless. That's one situation where it could be said he loses to wrath.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 26, 2019)

My best guess would be understanding or kindness. Since my Fursona is me and considering how I don't really place one good characteristic over another. Hard to say.


----------



## Punji (Sep 26, 2019)

Diligence and humility.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 26, 2019)

Fenja may look like a delicate wallflower (and compared to many others she often is one), but she isn't a quitter. Diligence is her virtue and she will get her hands dirty for it if the need arises.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 26, 2019)

Kindness, Patience and Humility

Patience would be the MOST heavenly virtue, even for the 'wrong' reasons.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 26, 2019)

Empathy, kindness and generosity. Skitz is me so he has my virtues and flaws in all shapes n forms.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 26, 2019)

Patience, a sniper must wait as long as needed


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2019)

Well gee...
Now that he's a cultist...
I guess patience.

It takes a long time to summon an outer god to devour the universe


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 26, 2019)

Marius is the loyal and competent side-kick type, so I'll say kindness since he likes to please.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 26, 2019)

Diligence. My sona likes to get things done.


----------



## LeFay (Sep 26, 2019)

Chastity has to be number one for my sona. I don't want to get into the details but chastity is definitely his most practiced virtue.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 27, 2019)

Kindness for the most part, most of the others in some degree....


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 27, 2019)

For Mae, I definitely think her virtue is humility. One would think her virtue would be kindness, because of her friendly nature, but she prefers to be humble.

She sees herself as just another rando looking for some great friends.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 27, 2019)

Perhaps chastity. While he may have kinks, there's no interest in sex and he doesn't understand romance, so he chose to live by himself in a giant mushroom. He does however love his friends, being around them, and affectionate gestures are usually appreciated.


----------



## Darkii (Sep 28, 2019)

Empathy!


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

Kindness and Charity.  Although the latter tends to result in Tyll'a returning to his natural habitat (aka the infirmary)


----------



## Croc and Roll (Sep 29, 2019)

Chastity. That's a given, seeing as she's asexual.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 30, 2019)

Charity and patience.  She has always been about helping others, sometimes getting herself into bad situations because of it.  And she is generally patient and gentle, but once that patience runs out, you don't want to be on her bad side.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2019)

Patience, by a mile.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 1, 2019)

Patience and diligence most likely.


----------



## Zerzehn (Oct 1, 2019)

Kindness and the redundant charity. 

Zer might have hung out with a few wrong crowds but he has a sense of camaraderie.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

Kindness. He's an inventor,and wants to invent things that improve other people's lives.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 28, 2019)

My fursona is Chinese so "heavenly" is gonna be a little different. He grew up in a Zen Buddhist temple so his virtue of being meditative and mindful is gonna be within the context of Buddhism.


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 28, 2019)

Charity. He like giving away things to all sorts of people, and helping them out when possible.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kindness


----------



## Skittles (Jan 12, 2020)

Kind and caring.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 13, 2020)

Caring.

While this guy seems like a cold and often ruthless bastard that only cares about expanding his own influence (and this is what he wants people to believe about him) he is genuinly not the worst from his universe which is already full of perverts and corruption.

For example, he is warlord which is always willing to harden someone up or to give some war reparations for the orphanages and exiled families.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2020)

Chastity, of course. Just ask a Raccoon. Or a Fox. Or...


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

Alex is temperance, charity, diligence, patience, kindness, and humility


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> The Heavenly Virtues are basically the opposite of the Deadly Sins: chastity, temperance, charity, diligence, patience, kindness, and humility. (They don't get the same press as the Deadly Sins do, huh?)
> 
> Tallow's kind of a degenerate, but at the very least she's diligent about her work and patient with people.



Ah, thanks for listing them! You're right, they get so little recognition I hadn't even heard of the term!

I'd say kindness, even if he's a bit of a jerk sometimes


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 16, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Ah, thanks for listing them! You're right, they get so little recognition I hadn't even heard of the term!
> 
> I'd say kindness, even if he's a bit of a jerk sometimes


Nah, Ravo is golden boy and you know it


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 16, 2020)

Hmm.. Kay's got a bit of all of these. but maybe kindness, temperance, and humility?


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Jan 29, 2020)

Diligence


----------

